# how long should these lots take



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just bought a new Boss V plow, its a 8'2" poly VXT. I only have experience with an old Western straight blade and that was many years ago. So I need some help bidding these 3 commercial lots. How long should these take me to push with different depths of snow?
The first is my church, the highlighted area has been paved recently. 
The second is a hotel 
The third is the chamber which also has sidewalks that will need to be blown and shoveled clean to the doors. Additionally the L on the back side of the building, next to the parking lot, gets a lot of ice and drifting because of the roof line and there is a door way right in that corner that the employees enter through. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Get some wings for that plow. 8'2" when in even a partial scoop is a small plow for the first lot...I would guess- without wings- 50 minutes to an hour....if you hustle and do it in a very efficient manner.
Add 12" with wings, and I will guess 40 to 50 minutes...hustling. 

Second one....as a guess, 20 to 30 minutes depending on cars in your way..again, wings will cut that down.

Third, as a guess, 20 minutes..shoveling and blowing depends on how big the blower is, and how much hustle is involved...


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I should say the times I guessed were for experienced plow jockeys...your experience and willingness to push hard are a huge factor.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1826240 said:


> Get some wings for that plow. 8'2" when in even a partial scoop is a small plow for the first lot...I would guess- without wings- 50 minutes to an hour....if you hustle and do it in a very efficient manner.
> Add 12" with wings, and I will guess 40 to 50 minutes...hustling.
> 
> Second one....as a guess, 20 to 30 minutes depending on cars in your way..again, wings will cut that down.
> ...


What depth of snow are you figuring these times with?


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anybody else have some advice? I am curious about difference in time from let's say:
1-4"
4-8"
8-12"
12"+


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Buswell Forest;1826240 said:


> Get some wings for that plow. 8'2" when in even a partial scoop is a small plow for the first lot...I would guess- without wings- 50 minutes to an hour....if you hustle and do it in a very efficient manner.
> Add 12" with wings, and I will guess 40 to 50 minutes...hustling.
> 
> Second one....as a guess, 20 to 30 minutes depending on cars in your way..again, wings will cut that down.
> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the times should stay the same untill about 8-10 inches then add 20-25 mins


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1826240 said:


> Get some wings for that plow. 8'2" when in even a partial scoop is a small plow for the first lot...I would guess- without wings- 50 minutes to an hour....if you hustle and do it in a very efficient manner.
> Add 12" with wings, and I will guess 40 to 50 minutes...hustling.
> 
> Second one....as a guess, 20 to 30 minutes depending on cars in your way..again, wings will cut that down.
> ...


YES TO ALL
2X
Get wings 
For more snow you will just plow it more, so the time stays the same.
If you do let it build up deep double you time.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd say and hour for the first one, 30 minutes for the 2nd and 30 minutes for the 3rd.


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

maxwellp;1826303 said:


> YES TO ALL
> 2X
> Get wings
> For more snow you will just plow it more, so the time stays the same.
> If you do let it build up deep double you time.


agree set routes to able plowing twice rather then a stretch. trucks and equipment always fair better. four to five hour routes per truck. When truck is done with a route, every plow guy has another place he could go or help. 
BOSS will treat you well in every situation!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Great advice by all*



Erik1981;1826261 said:


> Anybody else have some advice? I am curious about difference in time from let's say:
> 1-4"
> 4-8"
> 8-12"
> 12"+


Don't over schedule your work so that you won't normally be pushing 6+ inches of snow. I realize you can get a dump of snow and need to cover yourself in your contract, but determine your production possibility based on say a 2-4 inch snow and leave time in your route for larger snow situation.

Check this estimator out. http://www.profitsareus.com/product...ce-management-spreadsheet-cd-microsoft-excel/

It will help you take the guesswork out of bidding time and material. Have a great year. And Yes, GET WINGS!


----------

